# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Baiting deer

## hunter63

Serious part.
Baiting deer.
This is a common practice in a lot of places, has been banned in part of Wisconsin for a while now, over concerned about Chronic Wasting Disease.
The planting of food plots are still used. 

I have hunted over feeding stations in Louisiana on the SIL lease, but they were corn feeders.
What do y'all think.


And now, this part is a joke:
(I couldn't find a mouse trap that big)



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I think the family of that deer set this trap.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

Baiting deer is illegal here in Maine as well.  I am a fair chase kind of deer hunter and I am ok with it being that way.

----------


## SARKY

Yeah, it may be illeagal in Maine But I know a lot of old timers who had Pine-apple trees in their back yard. Hell I planted a bunch of apple trees in my back forty to entice them to hang out.

----------


## Camp10

> Yeah, it may be illeagal in Maine But I know a lot of old timers who had Pine-apple trees in their back yard. Hell I planted a bunch of apple trees in my back forty to entice them to hang out.


Like I said, I'm a fair chase hunter. I dont say that as some kind of "holier than thou" statement it is just what I enjoy.  To be honest, if you have a deer tag and tag one deer....and only kill one deer then I really dont care the method you use so long as it is safe to other hunters.

----------


## BENESSE

> Lots of "baiting" going on !!!


Yeah Hunter, we're on to you now.
First feral hogs, now this...what's next?

----------


## hunter63

> An assortment of views:
> 
> http://www.wildlifenews.alaska.gov/i...85&issue_id=20
> 
> http://www.cwd-info.org/pdf/CWD%20Brochure.pdf
> 
> http://www.cwd-info.org/index.php/fu...ources.baiting   (click on full articles)


Looked over these sites have seen the second, as it was quoted by WI DNR.

I disagree with the amount of time/money that is being spent on this in Wisconsin......as well as some of the rules, deer eradication zones, earn a buck, etc.

I personally have never baited my self, but as I said, I have hunted over corn feeders.
I can see where as I get older, this is becoming more attractive as I don't do nearly as much walking as I used to.

I agree with Camp10
As the tags are limited in WI anyway, I don't think it really matters how you do it, either.
The pic just kinda got me thinking about it, but when I see it baited with beer, now that's just wrong.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

We have so many deer it isn't necessary and people around here have no problem getting their freezer full. No baiting that I am aware of.

----------


## Rick

I wouldn't mind baiting so much but I'd think trying to get the hook out of their mouth while they are flopping around would be tough.

----------


## rwc1969

Not allowed here in the LP, but OK in the UP.

The rat traps work great for pigeons though.

----------


## your_comforting_company

If you had that thing baited with Jack Daniels, I'd be a dead rat!

I don't agree with baiting deer. It's illegal here in GA, but you walk up on bait plots all the time, even on management area.
hunting over food plots is legal as long as the food is growing. I disagree with this too, but it is legal and DNR plants food plots on WMA for folks to hunt over. I think it's kind of like "to-may-to / to-mah-to". I prefer to stalk my prey or lurk hidden in deep woods, testing my patience and stealth. I think of it as a personal challenge.
I think "fair chase" should be personal rules, unless of course you are living a self-reliant lifestyle, like sourdough or Hunter63, where hunting over bait could mean the difference between a meal and going hungry. there's food here year round so the deer never feel any real pressure to search for food.

----------


## hunter63

Good article, and although there really isn't a white or black conclusion, seems the both side are presented pretty well.
Does make sense that a standing, close range shot is preferred over a running "brush" shot.
As I have gotten older, besides not walking as much, I do limit the shots I take, as I really hate chasing/tracking a wounded animal.

Along those lines, I use a suitable weapon for the game, get it sighted in and practice until my confidence in that weapon (Rifle, shotgun, bow) is high enough that I can make a good first (hopefully only) shot.

BTW as I don't necessarily "need" to hunt for food, I do enjoy game, venison, turkey, grouse, duck, goose and fish as a healthy option.

Game meat hasn't been created by using chemicals, inhuman conditions, and other questionable harvesting practices.

I would guess that there would be a lot more "Vegens" (I think that is the current buzz word) if everyone had to hunt/raise/kill/butcher their own food.
Thanks guys been an intresting assortment of views..........

----------


## jesse james turner

I feel baiting deer should be aloud as apart of hunting. C'mere deer is my favorite squirt it every 10 or 15 feet on the way to my blind then put some acorn rage on the ground 20 feet or so and its Here bambi, I got a nice .308 caliber presant for you.

----------


## BENESSE

> I would guess that there would be a lot more "Vegens" (I think that is the current buzz word) if everyone had to hunt/raise/kill/butcher their own food.


I am a "virtual" vegan--seafood only. Don't feel like I'm deprived or missing out nutritionally if I don't eat animal flesh. Have no need to kill an animal unless my life depended on it and so far it doesn't. 

I am not going to judge anyone for killing their own food but I have a huge issue with killing for "sport".

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

LOL....Around here, they sell "Deer Corn" at wal-mart.

Before and during hunting season, there is usually two pallets, sitting in the isle...one with bags of cracked corn, and one with bags of whole corn. :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> I am a "virtual" vegan--seafood only. Don't feel like I'm deprived or missing out nutritionally if I don't eat animal flesh. Have no need to kill an animal unless my life depended on it and so far it doesn't. 
> 
> I am not going to judge anyone for killing their own food but I have a huge issue with killing for "sport".


Your views are noted and respected.......As I expect mine to be.

So, what makes sea food different that game animals birds etc?
Not making fun, just curious.

----------


## rwc1969

Eventhough baiting has been outlawed here recently they are still setting out pallets of corn, beets, carrots and apples at all the gas stations.

I'm not against baiting, but I don't do it myself. i have a couple times in the past, but it didn't increase my odds and was too much work and money for me.

The areas I hunt have plenty of natural bait and I hunt over those. I don't agree with allowing food plots and dissallowing baiting, because I feel the two are on e and the same. 

In my state I see this as giving preferential treatment to private land hunters and taking away from public land hunters.

I share many of the same views as you SJJ on hunting and commercially bought food. one benefit of hunting is exercise and the other is low fat meat that is not filled with toxins. Both are good for your health.

----------


## BENESSE

> So, what makes sea food different that game animals birds etc?
> Not making fun, just curious.


Good question to which I don't have a good answer. 
No matter how rarely I eat sea food, I can't justify it so I intend to stop eating it entirely.
For me personally, it really comes down to not enjoying eating anything that feels pain, pleasure, fear, frustration, loneliness, and motherly love.

----------


## Rick

That boils down to (I just love a good pun!!) just peanuts. I knew you were a goober lover.

----------


## Camp10

> For me personally, it really comes down to not enjoying eating anything that feels pain, pleasure, fear, frustration, loneliness, and motherly love.


Thats why you kill it first!! :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That boils down to (I just love a good pun!!) just peanuts. I knew you were a goober lover.


 Heeeeeeyyyyyy.....wait a minute! Did you just call me a....awwww...nevermind! :Sneaky2:  :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

> That boils down to (I just love a good pun!!) just peanuts. I knew you were a goober lover.


Hey, just 'cause I banter with 2D once in a while don't make me a goober lover!

----------


## BENESSE

> Thats why you kill it first!!


Thanks for the tip.
I am here to learn after all.

----------


## Camp10

> Thanks for the tip.
> I am here to learn after all.


Always fun reading your posts, agree or not!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey, just 'cause I banter with 2D once in a while don't make me a goober lover!


Dang! Things are tuff, 'round here!

I should have gone back to the cat thread, like I said I was gonna do. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Dang! Things are tuff, 'round here!


Tell me about it!
I have a feeling I won't hear the end of this.

----------


## BENESSE

> I just don't order red meat anymore when I have an option, and I feel better.


That makes you "red meat" here and _they_ feel better.

----------


## hunter63

Red meat, rare....yummmmmmmmmm
You know that the reason they call it a steak knife right.
It's to steak it down to the plate, so it won't get away.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Tell me about it!
> I have a feeling I won't hear the end of this.


 What? Do you think one of us is going to say something like..."at least our red meat wasn't snatched out of school, let die slowly of suffication, and then cut up and cooked for us."??? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

.....or, thrown into boiling water, while still alive. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> What? Do you think one of us is going to say something like..."at least our red meat wasn't snatched out of school, let die slowly of suffication, and then cut up and cooked for us."??? LOL


If it made sense maybe someone would say it...oh never mind, when was that a prerequisite?

----------


## aflineman

I have hunted under ancient apple trees (I used to think as a kid they Johnny Appleseed himself planted them). Never really thought of it as baiting though, just a good place to hunt.

----------


## aflineman

> I am a "virtual" vegan--seafood only. Don't feel like I'm deprived or missing out nutritionally if I don't eat animal flesh. Have no need to kill an animal unless my life depended on it and so far it doesn't. 
> 
> I am not going to judge anyone for killing their own food but I have a huge issue with killing for "sport".


Nothing wrong with that. I have gained a healthy respect for Vegans and Vegetarians. 22 years ago, one of my good friends was a Vegetarian trying to eat at the Air Force dinning hall (way before the menu accommodated even "health heart" meals), He had to get creative, but he did it and remained healthy. If his conviction had been less, he would have taken the easy way out. Since we were on a meal card, the chow hall was the only place for us to eat at the time. I am still in contact with him, and he has shared some pretty good recipes with me. The ones we both like the best are the ones that don't pretend to be meat. They are good food that just happen to contain no animal products.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

If and when I hear someone say they won't eat this or that, well they ain't been hungry. I don't exclude anything edible from my diet. I have a choice now, tomorrow maybe not. I have heard a lot of stupid statements like I would never kill another human, animal etc. If you or your loved ones want to be on the bottom of the food chain I sure wouldn't try to change your mind.

----------


## BENESSE

> If and when I hear someone say they won't eat this or that, well they ain't been hungry. I don't exclude anything edible from my diet. I have a choice now, tomorrow maybe not. I have heard a lot of stupid statements like I would never kill another human, animal etc. If you or your loved ones want to be on the bottom of the food chain I sure wouldn't try to change your mind.


I hear you Coot and if it sounds as though I'm a picky eater, far from it. Where one is on the food chain is relative and pretty much a state of mind when all is copacetic. 
Most of you would feel deprived if you ate what I do. (that includes my friends and family) However, being healthier and having a very modest grocery bill is not a bad side effect.

As I said somewhere in one of my posts, as long as I have a choice (in anything really) I'll exercise it. But rest assured that I could _and_ would do anything I had to if my life depended on it including kill another human being. Right now it doesn't so I'm not sweating it nor do I begrudge anyone eating whatever they feel like they need to.

----------


## hunter63

> I hear you Coot and if it sounds as though I'm a picky eater, far from it. Where one is on the food chain is relative and pretty much a state of mind when all is copacetic. 
> Most of you would feel deprived if you ate what I do. (that includes my friends and family) However, being healthier and having a very modest grocery bill is not a bad side effect.
> 
> As I said somewhere in one of my posts, as long as I have a choice (in anything really) I'll exercise it. But rest assured that I could _and_ would do anything I had to if my life depended on it including kill another human being. Right now it doesn't so I'm not sweating it nor do I begrudge anyone eating whatever they feel like they need to.


So now we has discussed your food preferences and general state of the world in general, and (LOL)accusing me of "baiting", y'all, you still haven't weighted in on your view of baiting deer, or any other prey.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't hunt, but if that's the way anybody chooses to help put food on their table, I will not be one to say it is wrong.  For those that might disagree - do you use a naked hook while fishing?

----------


## BENESSE

> you still haven't weighted in on your view of baiting deer, or any other prey.


Well, you can pretty much infer how I feel about that. 
But as Crash said, if that's how someone chooses to put food on the table it's none of my business.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I know several meat hunters and even if we weren't overrun with deer feeding the family comes first for them. If I was in that position I would get meat anyway I can. I don't hunt anymore, don't eat the meat and would still drop one out of season if I knew someone who needed the food.

----------


## aflineman

> If and when I hear someone say they won't eat this or that, well they ain't been hungry. I don't exclude anything edible from my diet. I have a choice now, tomorrow maybe not. I have heard a lot of stupid statements like I would never kill another human, animal etc. If you or your loved ones want to be on the bottom of the food chain I sure wouldn't try to change your mind.


I will say, most Vegans and Vegetarians that I know have never told me that they would NOT eat meat. Most say that they just prefer not to eat meat. Then again, in this county if they are to vehement about it, they will probably get themselves clocked (and not normally by me). 
My friend in who I served with ate meat, and a few other things, when we went through an abbreviated AF survival school (no SERE, just survival training). He didn't really like it, but he was VERY hungry, and knew he needed to keep his strength up.

----------


## Huntress

*I am lucky Florida allows hunters to bait and food plots. When the acorns are all gone the food plots and the corn put out helps the deer stay in the area. I love still hunting. My Dad taught me how to hunt and fish and I passed it down to my kids. I keep the deer fed in my hunting lease and in the back yard,,*

----------


## Rick

Baiting deer? Why, that's just crazy talk. I'm feeding the birds. Lots and lots of birds.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Baiting deer? Why, that's just crazy talk. I'm feeding the birds. Lots and lots of birds.


 All this talk about baiting deer, and not one person has said anything about what kind of tackle they use, to reel them in once they bite. :Innocent:

----------


## Huntress

*Let's see a Ruger 270, Ruger 243, Browning 300 swm, High Country Compound Bow, CVA Wolf 50 cal.    ( Just to name a few of my deer tackle!!   )*

----------

